# New FOs from WSP



## navigator9 (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, I finally got my order from the recent WSP sale. I ordered some standards, and decided to try some smaller bottles of a few new FOs. As for the standards, I had ordered a pound of Nag Champa, and I'm happy to report that it seems mine is from the old formulation, it smells the same to me as a half bottle of the old one that I still have.

As for the new ones.....I like to look through the list on the website and try some that have 5 star reviews. So, this time I thought I'd check out Windsong Balsam Pine to see if I could replace the AHRE version, Christmas Bliss that I use at Christmas, so that I could consolidate my ordering. Nope, I still prefer Chrismas Bliss. Windsong is described as "A brisk and outdoorsy blend of blue spruce and balsam fir." To my nose, there's something else in there that I don't like, I'll stick with AHRE.

Then there's Sunripened Strawberry. It had great reviews. I was looking for a straight up fresh strawberry smell. Well, this definitely smells like strawberry, but again, there's something else in there. It smells more like strawberry ice cream, something sweet. It's not bad, but not what I was looking for. I wouldn't buy it again.

Then there's Dulce Caramelo. Described as a sweet caramel fragrance, and with great reviews. Yes, it's sweet and caramelly, but again, there's something else in there, and this time it's bad and chemical smelling to me. Again, this is OOB, it may improve when soaped, but OOB.....yuck!

On to Warm Vanilla Sugar. I love me some Warm Vanilla Sugar.....but not this one. It just doesn't smell like what I think of when I think WVS. It's not awful, but I'm not doing cartwheels either. It may be OK when soaped, we'll see. I'm glad these were on sale, and I only bought 4oz bottles.

Then on to the one happy surprise.....Vanilla Oak. Again, five star reviews. This one is described as...."Warm vanilla enveloped with oak, cedar, patchouli and musk." My nose, which knows what it likes, but is pathetic at picking out individual notes, can at least pick out the vanilla, but not any of the others in particular.......but this one smells nice, finally! 

These reviews are all OOB. Hope this helps someone out there. I think I need to stop experimenting (who am I kidding?) and just stick with the standards that I know and love. Now, if I could just convince suppliers to stop messing with my standards, and quit reformulating them!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 23, 2015)

It just shows how individual sense of smell is. 
I ordered WSP FOs in past but wasn't really impressed with any except maybe OHM. Smells better than oneshby BB and NG.
I too ordered according to reviews but was disappointed as they weren't that great. I did order most selling and highest reviewed ones, so it could be just my nose.
For example,  BB Energy is loved by many soapers, I, on the other hand can't stand it, it's smell is quite nauseous.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 23, 2015)

Really glad to hear about the Nag Champa, Navigator, will you do a quick follow up to tell if it still smells great and sticks when you soap it?  I know that Olive Oyl and I, at least, would be really interested to know that.  FuzzJuzz, I'm with you on Energy, I was really looking forward to that one based on the glowing reviews and did not like it at all.  And, although I really like the smell of oatmeal in soap (the real stuff) I don't like any OMH combos, just the Honey L'Occitane from Elements.  It really is all about your own nose.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 23, 2015)

fuzz-juzz said:


> It just shows how individual sense of smell is.
> I ordered WSP FOs in past but wasn't really impressed with any except maybe OHM. Smells better than oneshby BB and NG.
> I too ordered according to reviews but was disappointed as they weren't that great. I did order most selling and highest reviewed ones, so it could be just my nose.
> For example,  BB Energy is loved by many soapers, I, on the other hand can't stand it, it's smell is quite nauseous.





not_ally said:


> Really glad to hear about the Nag Champa, Navigator, will you do a quick follow up to tell if it still smells great and sticks when you soap it?  I know that Olive Oyl and I, at least, would be really interested to know that.  FuzzJuzz, I'm with you on Energy, I was really looking forward to that one based on the glowing reviews and did not like it at all.  And, although I really like the smell of oatmeal in soap (the real stuff) I don't like any OMH combos, just the Honey L'Occitane from Elements.  It really is all about your own nose.



fuzz-juzz, I'm not crazy about Energy either, but it has been one of my best sellers. I did try the Lemon Verbena from WSP, and I like that one a lot. To me, it smells lemony and herby, just like the lemon verbena in my garden. I'd like to wean my customers off of Energy and get them to prefer the Lemon Verbena. They seemed to like it a lot, but I did have both and they both sold. Thanks for the rec of WSPs OMH, I will put that on my list to try next time. 

not_ally, sorry but I won't be soaping any time soon. I have a lot of stuff going on right now, since I just retired, and it's killing me not to soap, but when I do, I'll let you know. You might try just a small bottle next time you order from them to see if you like it. I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed that they haven't changed a thing.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 23, 2015)

That is good news on the Nag Champa, I don't know if I will ever be able to replace it, so when you get around to soaping it I would love to know too. I still have to get over the price hike though! I have to second the Oatmeal Milk & Honey I love that FO.


----------



## Judiraz (Jul 2, 2015)

Navigator, thanks for the reviews. Big sale on WSP tonight so I'm definitely going to try Vanilla Oak. 

If you haven't tried My Main Squeeze , it's one of my favorites, pink grapefruit w/ some floral notes & behaves great.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 2, 2015)

Second the thanks on the Vanilla Oak.  I had forgotten you posted that, Nav, so thanks to Judiraz for reminding!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 2, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Really glad to hear about the Nag Champa, Navigator, will you do a quick follow up to tell if it still smells great and sticks when you soap it?  I know that Olive Oyl and I, at least, would be really interested to know that.  FuzzJuzz, I'm with you on Energy, I was really looking forward to that one based on the glowing reviews and did not like it at all.  And, although I really like the smell of oatmeal in soap (the real stuff) I don't like any OMH combos, just the Honey L'Occitane from Elements.  It really is all about your own nose.



I think we have similar tastes not_ally.  I'm also a big fan of the Elements L'Occitane Honey dupe.  It's pretty awesome but I'm not so in love with the price!  Try the Wild Mountain Honey at FB . . . it smells almost as nice but seems more concentrated and economical (double bonus).  I can send you a 1oz tester if you want to try before buying.


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 2, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> I think we have similar tastes not_ally.  I'm also a big fan of the Elements L'Occitane Honey dupe.  It's pretty awesome but I'm not so in love with the price!  Try the Wild Mountain Honey at FB . . . it smells almost as nice but seems more concentrated and economical (double bonus).  I can send you a 1oz tester if you want to try before buying.



Have you ever smelled BB's pure honey? If so, how does these ones compare? I got a sample with my stuff and it reminded me of a nursing home smell. Kinda wondering if all honey scents will be like that.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 2, 2015)

Funny, I love their sun ripened strawberry! It really is not too sweet smelling in soap. A great seller too. We all have our preferences, OOB I agree it's a little sweet but as I said I love it in soap.

Oh I just read these were impressions just OOB.  Soap that sample before saying you won't buy it again!  After cure the scent sticks and I think you'll like it a whole lot better than OOB!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 2, 2015)

Doriette, we should try to figure out who likes what and get email lists together.  I like warm/green/fresh/unisex scents the best.  I know Navigator and OliveOyl like some of my preferred families (and now you, yay!), so I always check suggestions from them.  Such a good way to get information on characteristics of scents that you will probably actually like rather than ordering blindly.  I spent/wasted SO much money in the beginning on blind ordering


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 2, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> Have you ever smelled BB's pure honey? If so, how does these ones compare? I got a sample with my stuff and it reminded me of a nursing home smell. Kinda wondering if all honey scents will be like that.



I just got swapped a sample of SC Honey Beeswax that smells just like honeycomb.  I'll be ordering a full bottle of that one soon.

I also just got a sample of Wildflower Honey from BB. It's not good.  It just smelled like sugared florals and migraines.


----------



## OferaliO (Jul 7, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Doriette, we should try to figure out who likes what and get email lists together.  I like warm/green/fresh/unisex scents the best.  I know Navigator and OliveOyl like some of my preferred families (and now you, yay!), so I always check suggestions from them.  Such a good way to get information on characteristics of scents that you will probably actually like rather than ordering blindly.  I spent/wasted SO much money in the beginning on blind ordering


 
  I absolutely love Basil, Sage and Mint EO/FO blend from WSP. Men like it and I love it. No discoloration or acceleration. Smells exactly the same in the cured soap.


----------



## osso (Jul 8, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I just got swapped a sample of SC Honey Beeswax that smells just like honeycomb.  I'll be ordering a full bottle of that one soon.
> 
> I also just got a sample of Wildflower Honey from BB. It's not good.  It just smelled like sugared florals and migraines.



Thanks for sharing...I have been eyeing the Honey Beeswax for a while. Your review of the Wildflower Honey made me chuckle. Honey fragrances seem to be hit or miss. Honey L'occitane from Elements gets great reviews, I didn't like it at all.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 8, 2015)

osso - let me know what you think of the scent I used for the mead cube (one of the AL swap extras). I used FBs Wild Mountain Honey in that one and think it smells a lot like the L'Occitane Honey so you may not like it. I also remade that mead batch with a different FB FO (Beeswax & Propolis). It smelled a lot stronger/sweeter OOB but not in the finished soap. I used half the amount of Wild Mountain Honey and it smells much stronger to me.


----------



## osso (Jul 9, 2015)

It's not bad actually. It is super strong and sticks around after I wash my hands. To be fair I didn't put the L'Occitane in soap...


----------

